# my pool is bigger than your pool



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

inspired by the random tangent that nearly went off in the Vs DoC.

go on, beard yourself up. HOw many power or dispel dice can you sleaze into a 2000pt WFB army?

SKAVEN Power:

2 pool
Thanquol + bell (6+13)
3 warlock engineers + 5 warpstone each + accumulators (6+15)

14 power generated + 28 one use warpstone chunks.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Let's see, if we are going for pure PD and not worrying about other stuff then DoC might look something like this:

2 pool
Lord of Change (Lvl 4 with Power Vortex) - 5
HoT (Lvl 2 with Power Vortex) - 3
HoT (Lvl 2 with Power Vortex) - 3
HoT (Lvl 2 with Power Vortex) - 3
16x PH - 2
16x PH - 2
16x PH - 2
16x PH - 2
16x PH - 2

That costs 1960 by my maths and gives 26 PD though the army is a little specialist to say the least! Depending upon the opponent you could argue that the Blue Scribes would be a better choice than a HoT since it doesn't get PD as such, but each successful spell cast by your opponent gives you +1 PD for the next turn.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

how about BOC
dice pool(2)
Doombull MoT(2)
3xbrayshamen lvl 2(6)
10x 3 minotaurs MoT(10) 1990pts

OR
dicepool(2)
great bray shamen(4)
3 x Bray shamen(6)
5x min beastherds
5x 10 man bestigors MoT (5)
3x3 minotaurs MoT (3)
and that still gives you 70 pts to spend on magic boosting items.
Both give you 20 basic casting dice a turn but when you could mix in the old warrior of chaos stuff a few chariots could give you loads more dice.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

runelord with anvil-3DD
MRoBalance-steals 1 PD, turns it into DD
runesmith-1
runesmith-1
4 basic-4
10 DD + 7 DS + 1 uber DS-costs 730 pts i think, add in cannons, warriors, organ guns ect.
also, you can replace a runesmith for a thane with BS with the MRoValaya-+2 to all atempts to dispell, any remain in play spells with in 12" auto dispeled durring your turn.
oath stones provide MR1+Rowarding gives a culmative MR1(with a total of MR3).
that will keep the sky magic free for a few turns, and then you are in combat.


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

VC
Lord Lvl 3(3)
Skull Staff(1)
Dark Alcolyte(1)
Master of Black Arts(2)

Vampire x3 (3)
Power stone 2 (6)
Master of Black 2 (6)

22 Dice power stone only works for one turn but that is a big turn.

Biggest pool would go to DE though they have a spell which gets them more dice nasty


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Stuntiesrule said:


> Biggest pool would go to DE though they have a spell which gets them more dice nasty


You sure? As I posted above Tzeentch DoC can get 26 PD per turn without any variables from 1 offs or spells, I would like to see a DE list that can match that. I am happy to be proved wrong, but I don't think they can get 26PD a turn.


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

true 26 is a lot I have never seen a new magic heavy DE list so I can't say


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm claiming victory with Skaven 42k:


----------



## Duckface (Dec 28, 2008)

i have 1 dark elf sorcerer and my rule says i use as many dice as i want so i say 66675430941368667878 power dice


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Whizzwang said:


> I'm claiming victory with Skaven 42k:


3 problems with that:shok:

First is that many of them are one use only items.
Second is that the chances that a warpblixt engineer kills himself before using all his dice is quite big even without using WS tokens, add them and he's surely dead way too fast.
Third and most important you have very few spells to use them on. The 3 soon to be dead engineers only have one each and the Grey Seer have 4. There is little use in having lots of "unuseable" PDs in the army, atleast in my thinking The DoC Squeek posted have 22 spells to pick from for example and VC can recast their spells, that makes many PDs usefull on a whole new level:smoke:

About the DEs they have great potential, tho much is based on their Dark Ritual spells and that they are sucessfully cast to get many PDs to play with. This is however very random to say the least:wink:


----------



## Darktheos (May 9, 2008)

Do DE spearmen count as a one use Item?


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

The problem with the DE spell that grants more dice is that it can be dispelled, thus costing the die used to cast it and loosing the die it would have generated.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Gee, and here i was excited that my TWO high elf Dragon mages were capable of 11 Power Dice between the two of them. Sure, it's not 26, but it's only two guys.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Xabre said:


> Gee, and here i was excited that my TWO high elf Dragon mages were capable of 11 Power Dice between the two of them. Sure, it's not 26, but it's only two guys.


If it helps, I think your dragon mages are a little more practical than the 26 dice list I put up!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

not to mention dragon armour would save them from the mighty flaming attacks of the Changer of Ways! so props to the HE list!!


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I had always endeavoured to make a very magic heavy Fantasy army. My first list ideas were always based around WoC for a while, figuring Lord of Tzeentch and some Exalted Sorcerers (last armybook, not current).

However I've never been one to ignore my overwhelming obsession with dragons, and when the High Elf dragon model came out, all thoughts of a Tzeentchian WoC army went to hell.

Ironically, my 40k army is magic heavy; an entire sorcerous Thousand Sons list.

Guess I'll just have to settle for 11 power dice on 2 High Elf Dragon Mages.


----------



## arachnid (Nov 17, 2008)

*Potential* powerdie in one turn for Dark elves:

Base die: 12

+ equipment = 14

+ Power of darkness (max cast on 2 die assumed)= 22


If we include powerstones then it just gets insane = 38

Using all powerstones like that will result in your sorc's getting a sticky end though. (thats 10+ powerdice on one spell on the lvl4 alone)




loadout i used:

Supreme sorc lvl4, Powerstones x 5

Sorc lvl2, darkstar cloak, powerstone

Sorc lvl 2 , Sac.Dagger, powerstone

Sorc lvl 2, Powerstone.


Still plenty of points left.


Id say it would average out between 15-20 Pd with crummy casts and bad luck.
The PoD-dice will most likely kill the sorc's though.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ogres can get 11.. withuot using power stones.

Scrag (lv4 mage)
2*butcher (lv 2 mages)
butcher with Grut's sickle (lv 2 mage)
- grut's gives me an extra dice to add to what I have rolled after rolling if I choose to give a wound to an accompanying model

I know OK suck but thats a list I think would rock with them... untill I miscast, roll a 1 and manage to kill them all in 1 turn 
Only nearly-beardy part of that is that I could take 6 tooth gnoblars to give me a total of +6 to my dice rolls.. this would actually be beardy if only I could declare I was using them after the dice have rolled rather then before (yes they, like everything else in OK is not very nasty)...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> Ogres can get 11.. withuot using power stones...
> 
> I know OK suck but thats a list I think would rock with them... untill I miscast, roll a 1 and manage to kill them all in 1 turn ...


Its 13, you forgot the 2 basic PDs:wink:
On a sidenote you should almost never even think about using more then 1 PD on OK spells. You _will_ misscast when you use that. If you think about using more then one then 2 is the max you should use, there is no need for more, and the misscast potential is too damn big. Ofc all butchers should be stacked with 2 tooth gnobblars each, there is really no reason not to use that


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I get 28 for 2k from a Pink Horror list

2 Base
4xHoT/Power vortex (12)
5x17 Pink Horrors(10)
1x36 Pink Horrors(4)


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

if i use viltch the cursling, tecnically infinte( he can turn opponents dispel dice into power dice that my army can use)
veery useful, isn't it?


----------

